# Paracord Storage



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

So, usually I use a type of sinnet as described by ITStactical, in which it wraps up in a nice circular shape, and I can easily tug on one end to unravel. 

Do you guys have any other idea's on storage/management? What about for hiking purposes? What do you do?


----------



## mike (May 2, 2013)

How much parachord are you taking with you? Isn't it wrapped around something, or are you taking bundles of parachord with you?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Generally, I carry a bundle. I always have a bracelet and lanyard, but I was thinking of a good "ready to use" situation for like 100ft or more. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/xXk9T1gq6C0[/ame]

Pipa knot... Not sure if it will work with 100', good for shorter lengths


----------



## Jerry-D-Young (Aug 8, 2013)

*Storage & Work Tool*

I just ordered 2 of the TricornE Spool Tools. They look great, but after they get in I'll give a hands on review.

http://tricornellc.wix.com/tricorne-01#

Just my opinion


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Gatorade bottles cleaned out with a hole in the cap. Coiled up in the bottle and tied off outside the cap. Works great.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Southern_cordist said:


> http://youtu.be/xXk9T1gq6C0
> 
> Pipa knot... Not sure if it will work with 100', good for shorter lengths


Nice! I don't know how I missed this for several months, but I like it! :cheers1:



Jerry-D-Young said:


> I just ordered 2 of the TricornE Spool Tools. They look great, but after they get in I'll give a hands on review.
> 
> http://tricornellc.wix.com/tricorne-01#
> 
> Just my opinion


Thank you. That's actually pretty sweet. I wasn't aware anything like that existed. :2thmup:


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

J-Will said:


> Gatorade bottles cleaned out with a hole in the cap. Coiled up in the bottle and tied off outside the cap. Works great.


How hard/easy is it to get the paracord inside a bottle? What if I use 100' how do I get it into the bottle?


----------



## Paracord_Monkey4 (Aug 8, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> How hard/easy is it to get the paracord inside a bottle? What if I use 100' how do I get it into the bottle?


Put a metal bead on the end or tie a quarter to it. Works like a charm, but back to the OP. I just coil it. Its fast and easy to undo


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> How hard/easy is it to get the paracord inside a bottle? What if I use 100' how do I get it into the bottle?


 Well it isnt the easiest, but not hard. You can use a bead like ^ he said as well to help


----------



## Questor (Aug 9, 2013)

Paracord_Monkey4 said:


> Put a metal bead on the end or tie a quarter to it. Works like a charm, but back to the OP. I just coil it. Its fast and easy to undo



explain, please   

I do a chain stitch and then a chain stitch with that.
then I either put it into a stuff sack with the end sticking out
or in the side pocket (good fit) of my day pack.
100 feet also fits very well in the side pocket of my EDC bag.


----------



## JohnsonwiVP (Sep 16, 2013)

Jerry-D-Young said:


> I just ordered 2 of the TricornE Spool Tools. They look great, but after they get in I'll give a hands on review.
> 
> http://tricornellc.wix.com/tricorne-01#
> 
> Just my opinion


WHOA!! Now that's an awesome way to store paracord!! A premier way in fact. But because I couldn't find any spools specifically designed for smaller amounts of paracord. So my engineering self designed a spool out of foam board as a prototype for a wooden version to store up to 200ft of paracord. I needed them. Video coming soon!!



J-Will said:


> Well it isnt the easiest, but not hard. You can use a bead like ^ he said as well to help


I really like this idea!! It works!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I store my paracord in a box. I'm currently looking for a better way to store my paracord.


----------



## JohnsonwiVP (Sep 16, 2013)

*Storing my paracord*

[ame="http://youtu.be/mKN1iV32pXc"]http://youtu.be/mKN1iV32pXc[/ame]


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice idea.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

this is how i do it.i just bought some dollar store containers,then i just threw the paracord in there and poke a hole in the top of it and pulled it through the hole.you might be able to fit 200 feet of cord in there but i doubt it.


----------



## Jerry-D-Young (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I've had my Spool Tools for a while now, and I must say they are everything their websites says they are. These are more for field use than project use, but they will certainly work for projects, too. They are tough, hold the 100' of 550 cord nicely, the mini-Bic fits he slot well and is easy in and out. The cutter works great, making nice clean cuts, leaving ends that are easy to burn into small, tight finished ends. The cord has to be slightly sawed into the burning slots, but it holds it firmly and makes for easy burning to melt the end.

I'm a big fan now and will probably order a couple more. I see there is a drawing with Spool Tools as the prizes. I highly recommend entering for they really are a nice product to have, especially for field use.

Just my opinion.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Jerry-D-Young said:


> Well, I've had my Spool Tools for a while now, and I must say they are everything their websites says they are. These are more for field use than project use, but they will certainly work for projects, too. They are tough, hold the 100' of 550 cord nicely, the mini-Bic fits he slot well and is easy in and out. The cutter works great, making nice clean cuts, leaving ends that are easy to burn into small, tight finished ends. The cord has to be slightly sawed into the burning slots, but it holds it firmly and makes for easy burning to melt the end.
> 
> I'm a big fan now and will probably order a couple more. I see there is a drawing with Spool Tools as the prizes. I highly recommend entering for they really are a nice product to have, especially for field use.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Are you a sales rep? LOL I'm joking.


----------



## lesleyo (Oct 18, 2013)

I made the beginners error and wound my cord in to a ball
Lesson learned.

As I have a lot of cord coming next week I have been wondering how to store it, I thought I would beg some spools from the local haberdashers, but then I saw these
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clear-Shoe-Boxes-Interlocking-Dividers/dp/B0035GWVLM 

Keeps the cord clean, see through boxes, stackable, punch a hole in the side and hey presto!!


----------



## Questor (Aug 9, 2013)

ya know . . .
It looks like there's already a hole in them. right where they interlock.


----------



## JohnsonwiVP (Sep 16, 2013)

lesleyo said:


> I made the beginners error and wound my cord in to a ball
> Lesson learned.
> 
> As I have a lot of cord coming next week I have been wondering how to store it, I thought I would beg some spools from the local haberdashers, but then I saw these
> ...


Seems like it would take up a bit of space. Just make sure you wind it properly so ther are no knots or tangles preventing you from pulling out the cord.



paracordist said:


> this is how i do it.i just bought some dollar store containers,then i just threw the paracord in there and poke a hole in the top of it and pulled it through the hole.you might be able to fit 200 feet of cord in there but i doubt it.


Wow, and here I am, wasting all this time making functional spools. This is a very ingenious time saving idea. Just make sure they don't get tangled up like I told lesleyo.


----------



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

I got a couple of cheap things similar to that spool at the thrift shop.

It came with about 50ft of fake crap paracord, for $2.

It's fine for practising knots and weaves, and the spools are handy, could easily fit way more than the 50ft that came on it.

It doesn't have a cutter on it, but the day I'm caught without a knife on me is the day they are burying me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like that misterbik.


----------



## Monkeymorgan (Dec 20, 2013)

I keep mine in 2 liter bottles and it works great. You sure get funny looks though when people see 117 pop bottles of string lined up on shelves.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

How difficult is it to get the paracord into the bottles?


----------



## Monkeymorgan (Dec 20, 2013)

It's fairly easy. I just turn on the TV and go.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh ok.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

All very good suggestions. I think a spool of sorts is what I am going to need, otherwise, I am going the Tupperware with a hole in the top route. The whole point is to make sure it doesn't knot up, which I think it might. 

It seems no matter how careful you are with cords, they always knot, period.


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

We try to stick with spools as much as we can, more consistent product and no tangled cord to deal with.. sometimes we even wind up our 100' sections on empty spools with a adapter we made for our cordless drill. A microphone stand (pictured on the left of photo) makes a great spool holder, the weighted base + the weight of the rolls keeps everything nice and sturdy and it has a very small "footprint" for storage and they typically hold around 6 spools.. We made a folding 10 spool rack on wheels that is also easy to move around and store and is very convenient when we are doing shows and need lots of bulk cord.. for our 100' sections we use large plastic storage containers or just plain old low tech cardboard box's.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great, bet it is real handy.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Where did you get the labels for your paracord from?


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

The labels you see on the cord in the plastic "tote" is the way it comes from Atwood.. These are 100' sections of colors we don't use that often.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Okay.


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.clorox.com/products/clorox-disinfecting-wipes/

I use these. The larger ones I use hold way more than 100' easily so the smaller ones would probably suffice.


----------



## jimmybrayjr (May 11, 2014)

I use 1 and 2 liter bottles. I drill a hole in the top, and push it in.to keep it from going back in the bottles I put the end under the cap to hold it



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## paracord_junkie (Jun 8, 2014)

I use a ring sennit (repeating loops) works great just takes a bit to get it done but worth it


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

I've started using the chain sinnet too. Haven't converted a lot of my existing cord but all my new cord gets stored this way.


----------



## paracord_junkie (Jun 8, 2014)

DaBigKahuna said:


> I've started using the chain sinnet too. Haven't converted a lot of my existing cord but all my new cord gets stored this way.


I have just recently started and am converting my last 80 feet of cord and have about 200 foot of new cord after to do


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

DaBigKahuna said:


> I've started using the chain sinnet too. Haven't converted a lot of my existing cord but all my new cord gets stored this way.


Seems like a lot of work.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a lot of work on the upfront but it's very easy to use after that and it doesn't tangle.


----------



## paracord_junkie (Jun 8, 2014)

DaBigKahuna said:


> It's a lot of work on the upfront but it's very easy to use after that and it doesn't tangle.


That and you can pull out as much as you want


----------



## SirDonB (Aug 28, 2014)

paracord_junkie said:


> I use a ring sennit (repeating loops) works great just takes a bit to get it done but worth it


I also use this method for up to 100 Ft lengths. I have found that for a 100 feet takes me about an hour to do in this fashion, and as said, it may be a lot of work up front but well worth it for the long run. I spent about 6 hours a day for a week converting all my cord to the ring. It paid off at the last event I was selling at so all cord I get that is not spooled will be done like this from now on.

I will have to get a pic of it, but I bought an electric cord reel from Walmart for about a buck that worked very well for my OD Green that at the time was 500+ feet. Think I am under 300 feet now, have not measured it lately.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried the tamale for storing cord? The simple version of the tamale is what I use for up to 50'. The more complex tamale is used for more than 50'. Here is a video on the simple tamale:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEcIGFffIvY[/ame]

Just secure it with a rubber band and you are good to go.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Trab9000 said:


> Has anyone tried the tamale for storing cord? The simple version of the tamale is what I use for up to 50'. The more complex tamale is used for more than 50'. Here is a video on the simple tamale:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEcIGFffIvY
> 
> Just secure it with a rubber band and you are good to go.


I like that method.


----------

